# The world's happiest dog was just minutes from being put down



## Prairie dog (Dec 26, 2020)

The world's happiest dog was just minutes from being put down​
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/ani...m-being-put-down/vi-BB1cfiQS?ocid=mailsignout


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh, what a cutie he is!  So inspirational.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 26, 2020)

Awww... what a sweetie!

So happy this story turned out to be a happy one.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow! I love him!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2021)

Pookie said:


> Wow! I love him!


(Pookie, nice to see you again)


----------

